
Clarifying the Twitter Rules - coloneltcb
https://blog.twitter.com/official/en_us/topics/company/2017/Clarifying_The_Twitter_Rules.html
======
justsomerando
I take it that their abusive behavior change is to highlight that they will
never ban the POTUS from their platform no matter how he violates their ToS?

